# Ban artists that post Allan Commissions.



## Jude Prudence (Mar 12, 2010)

If it were viable, I'd even suggest banning artists that respond to whatever account(s) Allan is using to send private messages about commissions.

The reason I am suggesting this is because Allan cannot obviously do what's in his best interest and will fuck off all the money he possibly can on artwork. The fact that he is banned permanently from this website has not stopped him from continuing to do so. 

We need a new approach. This is one of the very few I can think of.

Banning artists that post his commissions here will further hinder his commissioning of FA Users and may force him to stop all-together if he doesn't move on to other galleries (Considering his fixation on FA, there's a chance he wont).

I will fully admit I am batshit insane for suggesting this policy, but so is the situation we have with Allan. 

Google Allan if you don't already know who he is, I've dedicated all the time I can to writing this.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2010)

So ban people because some dipshit can't help ruining his own life

Not seeing how this helps


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Jude, you seriously just made a thread in the worst place possible.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

And your point is besides there's already enough drama with the new TOS comming next week and now this. Seriously i don't see anything wrong with it since Allan is permabanned from here. There's nothing FA can do about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Lemme guess Jude you were one of the people ripped off and now you're butthurt about it?
If so, then it's your own fault.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

How about a better solution - just put a newspost in the message center that says if you ever get commissioned to draw a black wolf thing with a red bandana in yet another bland situation, report the account that messaged you.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> How about a better solution - just put a newspost in the message center that says if you ever get commissioned to draw a black wolf thing with a red bandana in yet another bland situation, report the account that messaged you.



That works perfectly and is a much better solution then posting this on the forums.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 13, 2010)

Banning someone for accepting a commission is a stupid idea. Not everyone knows about him.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey if he commissioned them somehow elsewhere (or secretly on FA), dont go banning them for doing business as the saying is "Business is business, nothing more". Actually instead lets ban all artist that way Allan cant commission them :V
and hey lets also get on Betawolf for commissioning so much Cub porn while were at it


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 13, 2010)

Jude Prudence said:


> *Google Allan* if you don't already know who he is, I've dedicated all the time I can to writing this.



You do realize that that's just about as effective as a search for "Bob?"


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh hai just stopping in to say that's absolutely fucking retarded.  Do you read what you write or do the words just come out all dumb.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Mar 13, 2010)

We need an "Allan Awareness Week" every month.

And while googling for "Allan" is rather pointless, an excellent article about him can be on Encyclopedia Dramatica.
If you don't know what ED is, that's where Google comes in rather handily.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 13, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> Banning someone for accepting a commission is a stupid idea. Not everyone knows about him.



Exactly that. Not everyone follows online fandom drama. You can't ban them for talking to someone who may have made a ban evasion account. If that became FA policy, he could just suicide bomb the site with as many commissions as he does. The purpose of his ban was to prevent him from being able to openly use members of the community irl. Commissions aren't harmful to the community.

Also, what's to say that Allan didn't contact an artist from another site? Many artists have openly available email/IM contact info, as well as accounts on deviantArt. It's not uncommon for you to see artists posting works that may have been commissioned from other places.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Exactly that. Not everyone follows online fandom drama. You can't ban them for talking to someone who may have made a ban evasion account. If that became FA policy, he could just suicide bomb the site with as many commissions as he does. The purpose of his ban was to prevent him from being able to openly use members of the community irl. Commissions aren't harmful to the community.
> 
> Also, what's to say that Allan didn't contact an artist from another site? Many artists have openly available email/IM contact info, as well as accounts on deviantArt. It's not uncommon for you to see artists posting works that may have been commissioned from other places.



Which is basically a nice way of saying, "Your idea is stupid, what the hell were you thinking?"

It's okay, we understand, you have to be tactful.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Could this suggestion also go toward banning people who did commissions for that pedo who likes to suck his own wang?


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and hey lets also get on Betawolf for commissioning so much Cub porn while were at it



k


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> k


wait I meant cub RAPE porn
tis why even though they flaunt about having money, they have to pay alot more than a normal commission, but in turn the artist have no rights to the art as they would have to sign a contract stating anything done for him is his not theirs.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck Allan.

He claims he wants to make things right, that he wants to pay back all the artists and everybody he fucked over and scammed, and here he is doing the same shit that got him there in the first place. He's lied to me over AIM & YIM, and is even shallow enough to have started trying to profit off stolen/pirated material (he sent me a link using linkbucks to profit off pirated Muse albums, and if you go to pawsru.org, you can see a certain Lupine Assassin reposting stolen Tailheat art).

So yeah. If artists profit off the guy, all the power to them. Allan's currently on food stamps, he's living with his mom, and all the money he's getting is from the government via the VA benefits he's filed for (as he told me directly). So, any commissions people are getting right now from a guy who has no job who is getting paid by the government (aka, the tax payers) and/or his mom. He just turns around, buys furry commissions... and repeats the same cycle that got him where he is now.

I gave the guy a chance. I gave the guy several chances. He's made several public posts about how he's trying to change (he included me in all of them, and you can find them publicly posted to Furocity, SoFurry, FurNation and other sites). He says he's trying to change, and then you see the proof filter on through again. 

Hell, there's proof all over the place about what he's doing, and it's shameful. And people still think that I was "too hard on him" when I banned him originally.

And then he has the gall to tell all of his friends that Allan and I are best "best buds", and how I'm just days away from unbanning him from FA. Even the dude behind the anti-drama llama movement confirmed that one, too.


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something but aren't commissions just pictures drawn for someone else for money? I mean, it's not like it should cause some kind of dependency like cocaine or meth, and yet this guy does things a crack addict would blush upon to get his daily dose of crappy artwork featuring himself.

I'm with Dragoneer, fuck this guy, but we really need to get a psychiatrist on the case.


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

^^This, pretty much. I am really absolutely baffled as to how he can claim to be a "changed furson", and then go around and squander money he doesn't even have (not to mention that this is taxpayer money, which is probably even worse than panhandling from dumb furries).

What I've yet to understand is-- why is he so determined to blow his money on vain, self-serving furry porn? I assume he's narcissitic, since porn of your own creations shouldn't really up how appealing they are; that or it's just force of habit, but I suppose the narcisissm thing is what would have created the habit in the first place.

If you really want to help this sad, sad individual, try and create awareness amongst artists not to take commissions from him, so he'll learn to stop being so irresponsible with money that's not even his. Of course, this guy is forty years old, so the idea of him changing at this point sounds entirely absurd. Oh furries, what an embarassing web you weave.


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Fuck Allan.



Have I told you lately that you're awesome


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

it's not the fault of the artists he commissions that he's a total arsehole who can't run his own life.


----------



## Cervidanti (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont know a thing about the situation(who the fuck is Allan?), but from context, I am assuming people take commissions for him and then he doesnt pay?

Why are these idiots taking commissions that don't require paying upfront beforehand? <_< Sounds like a problem that solves itself with a little, uh, common sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Fuck Allan.


thirded


Cervidanti said:


> I dont know a thing about the situation(who the fuck is Allan?), but from context, I am assuming people take commissions for him and then he doesnt pay?
> 
> Why are these idiots taking commissions that don't require paying upfront beforehand? <_< Sounds like a problem that solves itself with a little, uh, common sense.


Allan is pretty much a jackass and he doesn't pay for commissions.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Allan is pretty much a jackass and he doesn't pay for commissions.


No, Allan pays for the commissions. It's the where he gets the money that's the problem, and the circumstances behind all of that.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I don't really know who Allan is. I tried googleing him like you said, but it didn't help.
What exactly did he do then?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Okay, I don't really know who Allan is. I tried googleing him like you said, but it didn't help.
> What exactly did he do then?



He got banned for begging for money and then spending it all on commissions causing some serious drama.


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Okay, I don't really know who Allan is. I tried googleing him like you said, but it didn't help.
> What exactly did he do then?


He panhandled from dumb furries, claiming he needed money to survive, only to go and spend it on commissions. He was put out on the street and made homeless, enlisted in the military, was discharged for some dumb contrived medical reason, and is now receiving disability money (i.e. taxpayer money) to continue buying commissions, all while he's living with his mother.

Allan is forty years old.

Weep.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He got banned for begging for money and then spending it all on commissions causing some serious drama.





Ben said:


> He panhandled from dumb furries, claiming he needed money to survive, only to go and spend it on commissions. He was put out on the street and made homeless, enlisted in the military, was discharged for some dumb contrived medical reason, and is now receiving disability money (i.e. taxpayer money) to continue buying commissions, all while he's living with his mother.
> 
> Allan is forty years old.
> 
> Weep.



Wow, he sounds like a real Douche! I think he needs some help!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2010)

in the end though; Artist Gets paid, Allan gets their art, life rolls on.

To the OP, please think next time


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 13, 2010)

Allan is one of those people that makes me wish there were a legal way to kidnap someone and force them into a psych ward if you could prove they needed it.  Although even if there were, we'd have to get his address somehow.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Wow, he sounds like a real Douche! I think he needs some help!


Agreed. The first step would be throwing him out of the house.

His mom's not doing a very good job =(


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Agreed. The first step would be throwing him out of the house.
> 
> His mom's not doing a very good job =(


And considering he already failed to complete basic training in the army, I'm pretty sure he'd be shit out of options if he got kicked out. How being homeless on the street and living in shelters wasn't enough of a wake-up call is absolutely beyond me.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

In my opinion, and this is a non-bias one. The client and the artist should be left alone by the site. A good artists have ways of securing their contracts on commissions.


----------



## Torvus (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone considered that this person may not actually be real, but instead is the creation of a troll designed to extract lulz?


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 14, 2010)

Torvus said:


> Has anyone considered that this person may not actually be real, but instead is the creation of a troll designed to extract lulz?



Oh hi. Are you new here?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Torvus said:


> Has anyone considered that this person may not actually be real, but instead is the creation of a troll designed to extract lulz?



That's what we would all like to think, he's for real, unfortunately.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 14, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Could this suggestion also go toward banning people who did commissions for that pedo who likes to suck his own wang?



(The Artist Formerly Known As)Prince is a furry?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 14, 2010)

I could see banning for helping him panhandle, but it's unfair to expect eeeveryone to keep up with furry drama. unfair and stupid. 
Shit i didn't know who he was until this thread, if i'd taken a request for a random wolf i'd be banned? it's just feeding the drama llama


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Fay V said:


> if i'd taken a request for a random wolf i'd be banned?


 
Only if it had a stupid red bandana.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

So is OP hiding in shame?


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2010)

Torvus said:


> Has anyone considered that this person may not actually be real, but instead is the creation of a troll designed to extract lulz?



Spending thousands of dollars on commissions for the lulz? Now that's dedication.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

You could buy about 5 Internet Hate Machines with that kind of money!


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You could buy about 5 Internet Hate Machines with that kind of money!



Or 1 4chan gold account!


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2010)

Takun said:


> Or 1 4chan gold account!



What are you talking about?
Ssshhhhh! Not around the peasants D:<


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Spending thousands of dollars on commissions for the lulz? Now that's dedication.



No, its addiction.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

Takun said:


> Or 1 4chan gold account!


must buy!


Irreverent said:


> No, its addiction.


OP can stop being a idiot at any time, he doesn't have a problem :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> must buy!
> 
> OP can stop being a idiot at any time, he doesn't have a problem :V



Besides the whole being an idiot part. Honestly this may be a good thing. He's making it obvious that he's deficient so he will be a virgin forever.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 15, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> (The Artist Formerly Known As)Prince is a furry?


I don't think so, but he's currently known as Prince again =3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Fuck Allan.
> 
> He claims he wants to make things right, that he wants to pay back all the artists and everybody he fucked over and scammed, and here he is doing the same shit that got him there in the first place. He's lied to me over AIM & YIM, and is even shallow enough to have started trying to profit off stolen/pirated material (he sent me a link using linkbucks to profit off pirated Muse albums, and if you go to pawsru.org, you can see a certain Lupine Assassin reposting stolen Tailheat art).
> 
> ...



sig'd!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Fuck Allan. he wants make things right that he want to pay artists and fucked over scammed is doing shit him there first. lied me pirate, Muse albums, and if you go to pawsru.org, you can see Lupine Assassin Tailheat. So yeah. no job getting paid by the government tax payers and/or his mom. He just buys furry commissions where he is now. I gave the guy a chance. he included me in all of them see the proof filter on through again. there's proof all over the place about what he's doing it's shameful. And people still think that I was "too hard on him" when I banned him originally. And then he has the gall to tell all of his friends that Allan and I are best "best buds", and how I'm just days away from unbanning him from FA. Even the dude behind the anti-drama llama movement confirmed that one, too.



God damn it how much more do I have to butcher this thing before I can use it as a sig


----------



## Azure (Mar 16, 2010)

Allan should Perma Ban himself from life.


----------

